# Accessing hard drive with Timur's rom



## captainmorgan (Dec 24, 2013)

I have installed my Nexus 7 in the car, but I can't seem to access the hard drive.

I can't see the hard drive, hub and USB DAC are all mounted through the settings.

If I open up a file manager, I can't see the hard drive and when I try to scan for media, nothing seems to get picked up.

What do I need to do?


----------

